# British pianist premieres 'Erotica' in Amsterdam



## Crosseyedpianist (Mar 1, 2011)

World premiere of Meden Agan ('Nothing in Excess'), a remarkable work in three movements, 'Rhetorica' - 'Poetica'- 'Erotica', by Dutch composer Jan Vriend. Performed by British pianist James Lisney in the Kleine Zaal at Amsterdam's prestigious Concertgebouw, this recital opens a serious of concerts featuring other works by Jan Vriend, including JOY, written especially for Lisney's 'cellist daughter, Joy, who makes her debut in Amsterdam on 26th February in music by Chopin and Lutoslawski.

Composed in 2006, Meden Agan is Vriend's first piano work for twenty five years, and "is written with the authority of a composer who really knows the piano......the music shows a love of Debussy, jazz, Messaien, the great Spanish music of Albeniz and Granados......even Gottschalk's Bamboula and Balakirev's Islamey." (James Lisney)

Other concerts in the series include collaborations with soprano Dame Emma Kirkby and violinist Paul Barritt, plus the launch of 'Schubertreise'. Named after Lisney's innovative concerts at London's South Bank Centre (2001-2004), this extensive recording venture will cover the complete Schubert piano sonatas, set within contrasted programmes of music drawn from a wide range of genres. Volume one features Schubert's Sonata in E, D 157, along with both his variation sets, miscellaneous short pieces from student years, and the youthful sonata of Icelandic composer, Arni Bjornsson.

Further information, including full programmes, here

Tickets can be purchased direct through www.concertgebouw.nl. Apply code *MK120226* for discount.

Review of Joy Lisney's debut at St John's, Smith Square

Woodhouse Editions


----------

